# Egg collection and losing hope.....



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone could share some good news or hope for me!

This is our 3rd round of ICSI, our second was successful with our beautiful dd. We have had a few hiccups along the way on this round but we eventually got to egg collection today. I had 6 eggs retrieved which we were thrilled about! However, we had a phone call a few hours later to say 4 of them were not mature enough so could not be injected!

I feel so disappointed. The clinic will call in the morning to say if any of them have fertilised. I'm trying not to lose hope & know that we still have a chance but it just seems that it is very slim now!!


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Tass,


I'm only just starting out on this roller coaster ivf journey so I'm not sure how much help I can be, but I wanted to send hugs!


We had our first appointment yesterday and were told I had low follicle count and might not respond well to treatment so I'm already starting to worry! I keep reminding myself it only takes one!


I really hope you get some good news in the morning. Good luck x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Tass, 

Stay hopeful, it only takes one. I am currently PUPO on my second cycle and I had 7 eggs collected and only 3 were mature enough to fertilized, by day 3 only one was good enough to transfer, I am praying this little bean is sticking around this time. 

I have read so many stories on here about the numbers game, one women had 18 eggs collected, none fertilized. Another women had 2 eggs collected, 1 fertilized and she got her BFP, crazy!

You have 2 mature eggs that could be going great so concentrate on those, relax and get yourself ready for a transfer.

Good luck, I hope you get a good phone call tomorrow. Let us know how you get on?

:flower:


----------



## Tass

Thanks Ladies,

We had good news, both eggs fertilised, we are booked in for transfer tomorrow so hoping and praying they will both make it overnight!

This IVF journey is such a rollercoaster but you're both right it only takes one!

Jaybo, all the best for your cycle, I'll keep everything crossed for you! 

Pinkie, congratulations on being PUPO, when do you do your test?

Sending big hugs to the both xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

This is wonderful news, congratulations Tass. I hope they continue to divide well overnight.

My OTD is next weds 26th but I am thinking of testing on Monday as I am off work that day, if its bad news then I have the rest of the day to get my head around things before going in the next day. 

Yes this journey is a rollercoaster, I have been doing really well but this two week wait is testing me. One day I am feeling positive the next I think its all over. I have been cramping quite bad the last few days and have no idea what is going on. Only time will tell. 

Good luck with the transfer for tomorrow, let us know how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

That's great news Tass! I hope they continue to do well overnight, best of luck for tomorrow - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you too.

This journey certainly is a rollercoster of emotions Pinkie it's so easy to get completely bogged down by it all. Good luck with testing next week!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Jaybo, when do you start your cycle? 

I have a high FSH so my response has not been great but we've still managed to get some mature eggs, just waiting for one to result in a pregnancy. So don't worry too much you'll be surprised what your body can do. :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

I'm just waiting on AF to start so I can start BCP and then start stimming in early Jan. All being well egg collection is due at the end of Jan.

That's great to hear you still got some good eggs even though you didn't respond as well as you hopped. Keep us posted on how you get on. :hugs:

It was a bit of a shock when i found out I was at risk of not responding as all my blood tests had come back great before then and we thought we were just dealing with male factor. Hopefully my body will do what it's supposed to do when I start the meds! :haha:

Tass hope all went well with your transfer today. :flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi,

Well both embryos did really well, one is a 4 cell & one 5, both have been transferred so 2WW has began! Feel very blessed to have gotten this far, its in the lap of the gods now!

Pinkie, all the best for Monday. I think you're right to test on day that you can process information, I'll keep everything crossed!! P.S. cramping for me was a good sign for me in our last cycle, it ended in our beautiful princess!

Jaybo, ooo that's exciting, not long to go now!! Sending good vibes that everything will be fine your way xx


----------



## Jaybo

That's wonderful news Tass! So pleased for you.

I hope your TWW goes well


----------



## Pinkie3

Congratulations on being pupo tass, they sound like lovely little embryos. I hope you manage to stay sane in the tww! When is your otd?

Jaybo, Jan will come around so quickly. It's an exciting time, enjoy Xmas, relax and get yourself ready for the ride

AFM my cramping eased off yesterday so it was bad on day 4,5&6 which I am reading is a good sign. Now just twinges and dull ache, only a few more days to go.

Hope you're having a good


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks Pinkie, I'm so excited to get started! Finally feels like we're doing something positive. I hope the cramps are a good sign for you. How are you feeling about testing tomorrow?

Hope your TWW is going okay Tass.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Jayjo, I am so nervous I have been cramping again so part of me feels like I am out and the AF is going to arrive but another part is praying its my embryo getting snug plus I have already got further than I did the last time. I suppose there is only one way to find out!

Have you been told what meds and dose you are having on your protocol yet? Also, why do they think you won't respond well? 

Tass, I hope you are feeling ok?

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

I really hope it's not AF and it is implantation cramps. Good luck! I'll be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you today.

They put me at risk of being a poor responder because my AMH test came back very low and low follicle count on my last scan. That was a fun appointment! :cry: They did list all of the medications but i didn't get a copy of it. She said she was putting me on a high dose of stims, but I dont really know what that means - all the meds should be arriving this week so I can check then.


----------



## Pinkie3

So the test was negative :cry: I am glad I done it today while I was off work because its been awful. I will test again tomorrow and Weds (OTD) but I know I am out. If I am honest deep down I didn't feel it had worked but I was trying to stay positive. I have no idea what we will do from here, I suppose we wait for our follow up appointment to discuss our options. 

Jaybo, I am not sure how the AMH works but my FSH is high which means I don't respond too well either. I was also put on the highest dose of stims, its means we need more help to grow follicles and get mature eggs. I have been lucky and always got a few mature ones and they fertilize, I just cant seem to get pregnant. There is a saying that it only takes one you need to believe that and keep going. :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Pinkie I'm so sorry your test was negative today. Hope you are doing okay. Big hugs! :hugs: You still have a few days until your OTD so you're not completely out.

Did you get an idea from your follow up appointment last time of why it might not be working or if there is anything different you could try?

This is diffuclt journey, take care and don't lose hope x x


----------



## Tass

Pinkie, so sorry you had a BFN, this journey is so hard. Please don't give up hope, I've heard lots of stories where the result changed on otd.

Keeping everything crossed for you & sending :hugs:

Jaybo, hope you're OK xxx


----------



## Tass

Hi Pinkie,

Just to say thinking of you today, hope you're OK? xxxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your kind words. It was my OTD today and its still negative, I have started spotting slightly too so I don't think it will be too long until the AF shows up. I have terrible stomach cramps so I am not looking forward to it. I will call the hospital tomorrow and book a follow up appointment to discuss what we do from here. 

Jaybo, I think it all comes down to my FSH which means my eggs are not good enough quality, we tried a slightly different protocol this time with the aim of getting more eggs but it didn't make any difference. He was positive at our last appointment and thinks we still stand a chance of conceiving our own children, I am not sure how true that is now. I am wondering if egg donor is our next option although I don't know enough about it to make any decisions yet. Fingers crossed I'll be 3rd time lucky. 

Tass, how are you feeling? Are you getting any similar symptoms to last time? When is your OTD?

Jaybo, have your meds arrived yet?

:flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi Pinkie, so sorry on your BFN, we had one on our first round so know how it feels :sad1:

Do you know when your follow up appointment will be? I'm a firm believer that most things can be overcome, give yourself time to come to terms with things then get that fighting spirit back. We are strong ladies otherwise we wouldn't even be on this journey! Take some 'me' time & look after yourself.

OTD is 5th December so feels like an eternity away at the moment, feel fine apart from extreme tiredness. Don't remember feeling like this before, maybe its because I'm a bit older this time!!

xxxxx


----------



## Tass

Sorry Pinkie just realised you said you were phoning the hospital tomorrow!xx


----------



## Tass

Started spotting earlier so think AF is on her way :(


----------



## Jaybo

Tass sorry to hear about the spotting. How heavy is it, could it be implantation spotting? I've heard this is very common esp. with IVF. Try and get some sleep and don't worry too much. :hugs: I know easier said then done! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Pinkie hope you are doing okay hon. Thinking of you both x x


----------



## Tass

Thanks Jaybo. I'm trying to stay positive but this is very similar to our first round that failed. I'm a while off my testing date yet, seems like an age away, will try & keep sane xx


----------



## Jaybo

I know, It's so difficult to stay positive Tass, when we're used to things not working out for us! It's early days so stay hopeful - i'll be praying that things work out for all of us soon :flower: x x


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh Tass, no way, surely this is way too early to be the AF? It's just impossible to tell isn't it. I think I must have goggled every single symptom and until you test you just have no idea. Have you called your clinic? They may want you to increase your progesterone. I am really praying this is a good sign for you. Try get some rest, stay positive and I am sending you some good vibes. :hugs:

AFM, I called the hospital today and the nurse was so lovely she nearly made me cry. We have our follow up appointment on 15th Dec where hopefully we'll get a bit more of an idea of what is going on and where to go from here. I don't want to wait too long to start another cycle, I am turning 35 next week, time is not on my side anymore so I am really hoping things can move quickly. But I suppose that depends on our options. 

In the meantime I am getting myself a nice bottle of red for tomorrow night. The AF has shown itself in full today so I am definitely 100% out, which is an excuse to indulge. 

I hope you are both doing ok and looking forward to your weekend.

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Tass, been thinking of you today and hope the spotting has stopped and you are feeling ok.

:hugs:


----------



## Tass

Hi, thanks for thinking of me. Well the spotting has stopped today so am a bit in limbo now, have another week before otd but I actually think that day is a bit excessive as will be 16 days. 

I did test yesterday & was a BFN but it was with a pound shop cheapie & probably a little early so trying not to read too much into it! Hopefully I'll hold out then do properly, that is if AF doesn't show her ugly head by then!

I know what you mean about getting on with another cycle. After our first one failed in the November we were lucky enough to start again the following February which ended in a BFP! I'm the same with time, will turn 38 in March & my AMH level was 7.3, which apparently is low for someone my age!

I hope you're enjoying your wine Pinkie, you deserve it, have a glass for me xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies!

Tass - that's great that you've stopped spotting! Sounds really positive. :happydance: It sounds way to early to test so I wouldn't worry about the BFN. Are you planning to test again before your OTD? I'm so impatient I'm sure I won't be able to hold on untill my OTD, if I make it that far!

Pinkie - hope you enjoyed indulging a bit last night and managed to have a nice glass (or two) of red! :wine: You deserve it. Your nurse sounds lovely, glad you have a follow up appointment booked in, it always reassuring to have a plan in place.

AFM - my millions of meds arrived this week, so I'm just waiting around for AF to start (or not if we're lucky enough to get the 1% chance the Dr gave us of a natural BFP) and then i can start sniffing. Trying to keep as healthy as possible in preperation, but with all the festivities already starting I have a feeling it's not going to be easy! :nope:

Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend x x


----------



## Pinkie3

Tass, I am pleased to hear the spotting has stopped and I wouldn't think too much in the BFN you still have quite a while to go. This TWW is torture! I've never had my AMH levels tested but think its something I am going to request. 

Jaybo, good news that the meds have arrived, it all looks a little daunting but really not half as bad as it seems. Although I injected for my down reg and not use the nasal spray before but I am sure it will be fine. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the AF to show her ugly face. 

I enjoyed a few glasses of wine this weekend, I haven't drank for a while so after two glasses I quite tipsy! 

Have a good day :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Tass, how you getting on? 

Jaybo, has the AF shown up yet?

:flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi, sorry I've been away for a few days so haven't been able to log on.

Well we've had some lovely surprising news and got a BFP!!! Feel a little stunned as really didn't think it was going to work!! Have a scan booked for the 22nd!

How are you both? Hope you're both doing good xx


----------



## Jaybo

Congratulations Tass that's wonderful news, I'm so happy it worked out for you! :happydance: You must be over the moon!

I'm still waiting for AF to turn up, she's due on Tues so not long left then I feel like I can really get started. I had a complete meltdown on Friday :dohh: - my SIL just had her second baby in the time since we've been trying and for some reason it sent me into tumoil that this is never going to happen for us. So, I'm working hard to get my PMA back in time for tratment.

Your success story has really cheered me up Tass. Hopefully this is the start of a lucky thread and me and Pinkie will be soon to follow with our BFPs! :dust:

Pinkie hope you're doing okay, not too long now until your follow up appointment.


----------



## Tass

Jaybo, I know exactly how you feel hun, you're happy for others but it's so unfair why it takes so long for us & is such a process (more emotional than anything) for us to get there. 

There's not long to go now before AF shows up then you can get going, very exciting! I'll be keeping everything crossed! On the plus too there's probably lots going on over the festive period so that may be a bit of a distraction, you'll be there before you know it!

Pinkie, not long til your follow up appointment now. Are you in a private clinic? If so I think they generally let you start on your next cycle so hopefully not long to go for you. We had to go privately this time & was told that they like to try cycles quickly together, obviously if you want to, as you're body is already used to the drugs etc. I'm praying you'll have some good news soon.

Hope you're both having a lovely weekend. We're putting our tree & decs up, our dog will literally sit under the tree for the next few weeks hoping a chocolate may fall off!!xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry its taken me so long to reply, I have only just managed to get on here. I was mega busy then got a cold and been poorly, so going to work, home and bed. I am finally feeling a little better.

Tass - massive congratulations, what a perfect Christmas gift. I hope you are feeling ok and looking forward to your scan. Good on you honey.

Jaybo, the AF should have arrived by now I hope you are getting on ok do you have a date for your first scan? Sorry to hear you had a little melt down, I use to get those quite a lot, the same thing kept happening to me. I remember my first IVF just after our egg transfer my brother announced his girlfriend was pregnant they had only been together 5 mins and I cant stand her lol meow!! I think its a good emotional release to have a cry, all the worry and stress of starting the cycle probably only builds it up. But your time will come, it might take a bit more drama and heartache but stay positive. 

We have our follow up appointment tomorrow, I have no idea what they are going to say. We are with an NHS hospital but paying privately, we are going to see what they have to say and then will decide if we want to get a second option. Wish me luck

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Morning ladies,

Thanks so much for your kind words! It makes such a difference to hear from others that are going through similar things. :hugs:

AF arrived right on time, so started BCP now. Next scan is not until the new year so more waiting for me! :coffee: I'm going to try and forget about it (fat chance!) and enjoy Christmas. 

Very best of luck with your appointment today Pinkie. :flower: I really hope you get some answers and a plan for the new year. Let us know how you get on.

Tass hope you are doing okay and enjoying the run up to Christmas. 

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Well there has been a balls up somewhere. I specifically asked the nurse to book my appointment for today because I am off work, it was confirmed over the phone and I received a letter a few days later, It said 15th at 3.10 anyway I get there and there is no appointment for me only to realise that the letter actually says 15/01 honestly I could have screamed, I am angry at the nurse but I am also angry at myself for not checking properly. I have been anxious and nervous all day about this appointment but also looking forward to getting some answers about what to do next. Anyway, it was my turn to have alittle meltdown in the car on the way home, I was so frustrated and so fed up with going to that hospital. I am a bit calmer now but still annoyed that I have to wait another month to get some answers. Anyway, I am home now about to wrap some Christmas presents, will have a hot bath and early night. 

Jaybo, glad to hear everything is on track. Try and enjoy Christmas you never know next year you may have another little person joining you. 

Tass, what protocols have you done on your cycles? 

Hope you're both well. :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Oh no Pinkie, what a nightmare! How fustrating for you after you'd geared yourself up for the appointment. :hugs: I'm not suprised you had a mini meltdown after, I'm sure I would have screamed at the receptionist! :brat: This whole process is enough to drive you round the bend sometimes!

Sounds like a hot bath and early night is just what you need. December is starting to wizz by now, the new year will be here before we know it and we'll be all systems go again!


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

Hope you both had a great christmas and happy new year!! I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while, I've had a rough few weeks with an awful virus & kidney infection. On the mend now thank goodness but has had me wiped out!!!

Jaybo, how are you feeling? On the countdown for you now, do you have a date for your scan?

Pinkie, I'm so sorry about your appointment that must have been so frustrating!! I suppose it's not long to go now for it, I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Let's hope 2015 is kind to us all xx


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hello Tass, Jaybo, Pinkie...

Can I join ur group?... I'm scheduled for FET this month or next. This is my 1st IVF. ER happened on 13th Dec, I had 8 mature eggs, but unfortunately, looking at my DH's perfect SA, and the maturity of my eggs, my RE insisted on standard IVF rather than ICSI... that back-fired as a miscalculation, and I ended up with only 3 fertilized, out of which only 2 8-celled day3 embies made it to the freezer :wacko: .. I didnt have a fresh ET as my lining was pathetic... 

I so much regret not insisting my RE for an ICSI... :cry:

But as you all say, it takes only one to get you a BFP.. Tass, ur's being a motivational example..

I have stage4 endo, so my RE wants me to go for a natural FET. Just hoping things work out this time.

Tass, many congrats and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months..:flower:

Jaybo, how are you doing? hope ur stims have started..

Pinkie, hope you are doing alright... 

will keep u all in my prayers


----------



## Tass

Hi His Sweetheart,

Welcome, its lovely to have another lady on board! How are you doing? Any news on your transfer date yet?

It is hard when the cycle doesn't go as you had hoped but like you said it does only take one! Will keep everything crossed for you!

Hope you're both OK Pinkie & Jaybo xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, Happy New Year (is it a bit late for that?)

Sorry I haven't been able to get on here in a number of weeks. Xmas ended up being manic and I started my new job 1st Jan hardly been at home. Having a well needed rest tonight.

How is everyone getting on? Did you all have a good Xmas? Jaybo, where are you on your cycle? Tass, how are you feeling have you been for a scan yet? And welcome Sweetheart, any new on a transfer date? 

I finally had my follow up appointment yesterday, again he said we were unlucky. I asked if he thought we had any chance conceiving our own child and he said absolutely. He gave me some things to think about and recommended trying Clexane on our next cycle to help with implantation and to have an endometrial scratch. So I am booking a consent appointment to go again in March/April. I will make this happen! 

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi,

Pinkie that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you, it sounds really positive :happydance:

How are you settling into your new job? Sounds like there's lots of things going on right now to keep you busy anyway!

I'm feeling fine thanks, have had two scans with the fertility clinic so far & all seems good thank goodness. I have my official 12 week on the 28th Jan, not long to go & then I can tell work etc.

Hope your both OK Jaybo & His Sweetheart?xx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit absent from B&B recently - been snowed under at work and feeling completely overwhelmed by all of this. Not sure I'm cut out for this IVF business! :wacko:

Pinkie - wonderful news that you had such a positive and helpful follow up appointment. :thumbup: Your plan sounds great, I hope the changes to your protocol are just what's needed. Not long till you can jump back on the rollercoaster again!

Tass so glad to hear your scans are going well. Can't believe it's nearly 12 weeks already, time flies! Do you think you will find out if you're having a boy or a girl when you can?

HisSweetheart - Hi! Welcome! :wave: Do you have a date for your FET yet?

AFM after downregging for what seemed like forever I finally started stimming last Friday with ER planned for next week hopefully. I'm excited but also soooo anxious that I'm not going to respond well to the stims. Every appointment my Dr seems to remind me not to expect many eggs because of my AMH. Blah! :dohh: I know she's trying to keep me grounded but as a glass half empty kinda girl I could really do with her being a bit more upbeat! Haha! Oh well...next scan on Friday so will find out then how things are going.

On the plus side I've got two weeks off work from Monday. :happydance:

Hugs to you all :flower: xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies,

Good to hear from you.

Tass, where has the time gone I cannot believe your 12 week scan is due next week that is crazy. I am glad to hear things are going well, it will be exciting when you can start telling everyone. Let us know how you get on. 

Jaybo, this ivf journey is such a headache and I am disappointment that your nurse is not a little more supportive. You don't need to get a high number of eggs for this to be successful, the saying is 'it only takes one'. Your follicles may take a few more days to grow but that's ok. Make sure you get plenty of blood flow to the uterus to help them grow - lay on your back with your legs against the wall (I read that somewhere). And two weeks off work sounds wonderful. Good luck and keep us posted.

AFM, the job is going well certainly keeping me busy but in a good way, its giving me another focus. We have our consent appointment on 20th March (which seems ages away) and I am hoping we can start on that cycle which will be the beginning of April. It's a little tough because I have my future sister in law hen do in May and the wedding in June and we don't want to tell anyone, suppose I'll cross that bridge when it comes to it. 

Have a good week :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks Pinkie :hugs:

I'll definitely give the legs in the air a go, it can't hurt eh?!

The clinic have been great in many ways but they just seem a bit freaked out by my low amh. You're right though I'm keeping 'it only takes one' as my mantra for the next few weeks! They have good success rates, so I just have to have faith that they're doing everything they can.

The waiting is the worst thing I find, but March will come round before you know it. Just make sure you plan lots of nice things with your OH between now and then. I know what you mean about having events to go to in the run up to treatment. Christmas was tough with all the parties and not drinking, I swear I used every excuse in the book and DH family all wondering if I was pregnant! :haha:

Have a good week too xx


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're both well?

Jaybo, have you had your er yet? It's so hard trying to stay positive all the time but it really does only take one, I have everything crossed for you.

Pinkie, not long to go now, few more weeks & you'll be back on that rollercoaster again xx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Tass, Good to hear from you. ER and ET done! I'm currently 6dp3dt and going a little crazy. :wacko: ER didn't go great, only retrieved 3 eggs and only one fertilised properly, so it was a bit touch and go whether I would make it to tranfer on not. But luckily my one embie was still going strong on day 3.

How are you? How did your 12 week scan go?

Pinkie, hope you're doing ok too. Not too long to go to your next cycle. How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Tass

Oh Jaybo, I'm so pleased for you, congrats on being PUPO!

I know what you mean about going crazy, the 2WW is a tough time, I was constantly symptom spotting! What's your OTD?

Hey, you only need one & have everything crossed this is the one!! We had a 3 to one ratio as well & it worked for us, sending lots of PMA your way!!

12 week scan was great thanks, everything as it should be thank goodness. I'm feeling pretty good as well, just want to sleep & eat everything in sight lol.

Look after yourself now & take it easy.

Pinkie, hope you're OK xxxx


----------



## Jaybo

Glad the scan went well Tass. That's great news, so happy for you. 

OTD is Sat. I'm 11dp3dt now so I'm sure I could test and get an accurate result today, but I'm going to wait until the weekend so I don't have to face the office if it's a BFN.

The only 'symptom' I've had is cramping which I've had on and off since ET. But don't know if that's a good or bad sign, or just the drugs! :shrug:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

I am sorry I haven't been able to get on here for a while. Life has been so crazy. My friends are going to give up with me soon!

Jaybo, I can see from your signature that your cycle was unsuccessful. I am so so sorry. I can sit here and say I know how you feel but no words will make you feel better. I hope you're ok? Do you have a follow up appointment to discuss the cycle? Stay strong my lovely :hugs:

Tass, pleased to hear the 12 week scan went well and everything is good for you and the baby. Hopefully you can start to relax a little and start telling people your good news. Are you going to find out the sex? Also what protocols did you do on both your cycles?

AFM, we have our consent appointment on 20th March and because we're self funding pretty sure we can go again straight away. I am absolutely terrified. More so than I was with the previous two, I don't know why? Maybe its because I feel like this is our last chance (I don't know how many times we can keep affording to do this) and its going to be a slightly different protocol, I feel sick thinking about it. :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks Pinkie, I'm heartbroken but doing ok. It would have been amazing to have a first time success, but I know it's not that easy. Need to ring the clinic tomorrow to arrange a follow-up appointment. I hope we don't have to wait too long as I really feel we need a plan to work towards. I'm so worried that they're just going to say it's not worth us trying again with my low reserve. :-( So until then I'm going to do some research on private clinics and packages and see if I can find some hope!

Sorry you're feeling so anxious about your next treatment. It's all so tough. I really hope you're third time lucky and the different meds do the trick. What protocol are you on this time? I feel with the one I was on I was over suppressed but I really don't know much about different protocols. Need to get reading! :coffee:

Tass hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Don't let them tell you it's not worth trying again. I hear from people clinics do this to keep their success rates up. I have very few eggs and high fsh but my doctor told me we still have every chance. I heard yesterday an ex colleague tried for 7 years, failed Ivfs and told she'd never have children, sadly broke up with her husband. Two years later she has just found out she is pregnant naturally, amazing!! Stay positive and keep hopefully. How did the phone call go? Did you get a following up appointment?

We are doing the standard protocol again next time. I was on the flare which apparently helps produce more eggs as you don't down reg but go straight to stims but I had a better response the first time so going back to that. We think the issue is implantation, although I don't get many eggs they fertilise well but I just can't get pregnant. We are trying steroids and clexane which are more injections but suppose to thin the blood and help with implantation. This might be worth discussing with your doctor and also ask about embryo glue too

Hope you're feeling ok x


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks Pinkie :hugs: 

I phoned for a follow-up and the nurse I spoke to was lovely and very sympathetic. We're booked in for a follow-up next Wed so luckily not a long wait to get some answers (hopefully). 

I think whatever they say we will give it another go, it's just deciding where to do it and what kind of package to do. Self-funding through the NHS is so much cheaper, but I feel if they don't have confidence in it working for me then a change in clinic might be better. :shrug: There are also some clinics that do a three cycle package, which I wonder if is the way to go for us to look at it as more of a long-term project. (as if 2 and a half years isn't already long enough!).

Just trying to put a list of questions together for the follow-up appointment. I know my response is the main problem, but I feel like with 8 follicles I should have got more than 3 eggs so I really want to ask them if a different protocol or longer stimming would have been better. 

Hope your appointment went ok today. Let me know how you got on. Do you have a start date?


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

Jaybo, I'm so sorry that the first cycle didn't work, I hope you're feeling a bit stronger now& ready for another possible cycle? I know how it feels when it doesn't work & is very heartbreaking. This journey is such a rollercoaster!!

Pinkie, do you have your next appointment in the next few days? I'll keep everything crossed for you!

As for me, I'm feeling OK but seem to keep coming down with things, have had three bouts of sinisitus since Christmas!! Never mind, we all have to keep soldiering on!

Speak soon xx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Tass! How are you? Hope all is going well with your pregnancy, sorry to hear you've had so many bugs.

I'm starting to pick myself up from the failed cycle now, although it has hit me hard. I don't know why as I thought I had quite realistic expectations about it working, but it's just brought me right down. Anyway, I have an appointment booked now with a new clinic at the beginning of April so I'm really hoping they have some suggestions of what we can try next.

Pinkie how are you doing? I realise I was a month early in asking how your appointment went. Is it this week you are starting again? Keeping everything crossed that this cycle works out for you.

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

Lovely to hear from you. 

Tass, good to hear things are progressing well, you should be coming up to your 20 weeks scan shouldn't you? Hope the bugs stay away, I was the same, I had 3 colds in two months. Hopefully over the worst now. 

Jaybo, glad to hear you are picking yourself up, its so hard. Hopefully this new clinic will give you some positive news and make you feel more hopeful. Good luck with the appointment let us know how you get on. 

AFM, we had our consent appointment on Fri so we're ready to go again. My period came this weekend but we are going to start on my next one. We are both away on stag and hen dos in May and working out my dates all the important parts will fall on these weekends so it made sense to wait another month. Plus it also gives me a few more weeks to get fit, eat well and mentally prepare myself. So Jaybo we could be cycle buddies again.

Have a lovely Sunday :flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

Jaybo, so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I think the only thing that really helps is time. I remember feeling like I'd been hit by a freight train when my first round failed, came from nowhere & took a while to feel like me again. I hope the new clinic can help & you'll be on your next cycle before you know it.

Pinkie, that's great news that you're trying again. Sounds like you & your hubby have lots of fun things coming up, enjoy and then like you said it'll give you time to prep & get you're strength ready for the next round.

I really hope it's successful for you both, you've both worked really hard for this, will keep everything crossed for you.

AFM, I'm currently germ free, yay!! Hopefully it'll last a bit longer than two weeks this time & I'll have a nice stretch of feeling well. Yes Pinkie 20 week scan tomorrow, little bit nervous that everything is going to be OK but will be glad to have.

I'll keep you updated xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, hope you're both doing ok. Any plans for Easter?

Tass - how did the 20 week scan go? Did you find out what you are having?

Jaybo - Have you had your appointment yet? 

So I have been trying something new. Hypnotherapy. Without going into too much detail, I lost my mum to cancer last year and been struggling to come to terms with it. I resigned from my job a couple of weeks ago because it was so stressful and decided to take the summer off to concentrate on myself (my OH is too wonderful and he is loving living like a king). Anyway, I wanted to speak to someone and after doing some research hypnotherapy seemed like a good choice as I can deal with my grief and help me get ready for another IVF. Something to do with visualising pregnancy from conception to birth so your mind is sending the right signals to your body. I have had a couple of sessions and finding them really helpful so far. JAYBO - have a read and listen to some fertility hypnotherapy on youtube, I don't know how much evidence there is that this works but its very relaxing which can only be a good thing. 

Hope you both have a lovely Easter. :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi girls, how are you? Hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Pinkie, where are you at with your treatment? Have you started cycling again yet?

Sorry to read about your loss. Coping with infertility and all this treatment, while trying to come to terms with your loss must have been very difficult. :hugs: Taking a break from work sounds like a great idea. I'll look in to the hypnotherapy online. I tried the ivf relaxation CDs with my last cycle but didn't get on with them too well. But I'm willing to give anything a go!!

So I had my follow up appointment a couple of weeks ago and It went well. Better then the horrible nhs appointments anyway! :haha: The Dr we saw thinks we were just unlucky and need to keep going with treatment. He doesn't want to do much different from what we did at the last hospital, but were going back in a couple of weeks for our plan. Really hoping we get lucky this time!

Tass hope you're well. You must be starting to count down to your due date now! xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Jaybo, so lovely to hear from you. I hope you're doing ok. :hugs:

Glad your appointment went well sounds like your new doctor has a lot more faith in getting you pregnant. It also sounds like your cycle is very similar to mine, where you are getting a good embryo but its not resulting in a pregnancy. Did your doctor discuss anything to help with implantation? Maybe the endometrial scratch? Or having your natural killer cells tested? I am not sure if I have mentioned this in my previous posts but I will be having the endo scratch and taking steroids and clexane after egg collection, I have been doing a lot of reading on these and it sounds like they really do help with implantation. 

I am doing good, I had a few hypnotherapy sessions and I can't believe the difference it made (I think being off work is also helping). I found out my mum had terminal cancer while I was in the middle of my first IVF (I had no chance of that one working) and I've had such negativity going through my body and kind of lost hope of anything good happening for me. I dealt with a lot of my emotions and cleared out all this anger, frustration and bad feeling. I am feeling in such a better place and a lot more positive.

I have my endo scratch booked for next Tuesday and I start down regging next Thursday. I am surprisingly looking for to it and feeling so much more positive about this cycle - bring it on!

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

Glad to hear you are feeling positive and really attacking this cycle. Go girl! I can't wait to see your BFP! :happydance:

I'm on a mission to try and find some PMA. After all the money we're spending on this, the least I can have is a drop of faith it might result in something!

My Dr didn't mention doing anything like a scratch, but we didn't really go into details of protocol yet as I think he is waiting on the results of my AMH and scan before planning details. I'll definitely ask about it though at my next appointment. Although, he seemed to think we were just unlucky with the embryo rather than having any issues with implantation, it will be interesting to see what he thinks. 

Fingers crossed for a better outcome for both of us this time.

Let me know how you get on, I'll be cheering you on!! :friends: xxx


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

It's lovely to hear from you both. 

Pinkie, I'm sorry about the loss of your Mum, can only imagine what you've gone through! I'm so glad that your feeling a lot better & hypnotherapy is helping you. I do believe in alternative therapies, fertility treatment is such an emotional rollercoaster that I do think feeling as well mentally & physically as possible can only help. I really hope your next cycle works, feeling very positive for you :flower::flower:

Jaybo, yay for your next cycle, only another few weeks & you'll be back again!! That's great news that your doctor has been so positive, at least with not too much change you'll know what to expect as well. I'll keep everything crossed that it's successful, it would be so lovely to have two BFP's in a few months time. Sending you lots of PMA :hugs::hugs:

Afm, things are going really well thankfully, having the usual aches & pains but definitely not complaining, after everything we've all gone through to get here I'll take whatever I have to to get a healthy bambino at the end! One thing that is driving me mad though is restless leg syndrome so if either of you know any remedies please let me know :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Jaybo, I know how hard it is to stay positive but you keep going girl. These doctors would not advise us to keep going if they didn't think we had hope of falling pregnant. Visualize being pregnant, from conception to the baby growing and giving birth apparently it helps with sending the right signals from the brain to your body. Anything is worth a go. Have you had your next appointment yet to find out your schedule?

Tass, really pleased to hear things are going well with the pregnancy, when is your due date? Restless legs is the worst, I always try and massage my own legs or have a bath before bed to help with relaxing. 

I start stimming tomorrow, I am actually looking forward to getting started again. Although I had a little hiccup yesterday. I went in for my endometrial scratch but she couldn't get the catheter in because the entrance to my womb is blocked. To break it would of been incredibly painful so I need to go in for a procedure next week to unblock it. She was surprised that this hasn't been picked up before and we have no idea how long its been like it. My last transfer was a little difficult but he got there in the end so there must have been some opening? Anyway, I was angry and upset last night but today I feel a lot better, if this helps me get pregnant then that's all that matters. I'll be under a general so will have the blockage removed, the scratch and transfer trail at the same time. So just another day where someone else gets to prod around with my lady parts!!

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi both,

How are you?

Pinkie how's the stimming going? You must be close to EC now? Sorry to hear about the scratch. That sounds really unpleasant! :nope: Hope they managed to clear the blockage. FX for an easier transfer this time, it might make all the difference.

Hope all's well with you Tass and the restless legs is bothering you less.

AFM I had a scan and follow up appointment last week and looking at starting downregging on my June cycle. I'm actually starting to look forward to it a bit I think!

Hugs xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Jaybo, yey for a June cycle. Be excited. :happydance:
I know how scary it is but once you get started you will look forward to it. Things will be a bit easier this time with the little more knowledge and experience you have. Are you still going with the same cycle/protocol as last time? 

My procedure went fine, everything is sorted and was ok to carry on with the cycle. I am still stimming (its dragging) AF has been and my first scan is on Thurs when I will hopefully start stimming. My cycles are pretty predictable and because I stim for a long time I reckon my EC will be 5th June, feels like forever away!

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

Glad you're doing OK hon. That is a long time stimming! But the 5th of June will come around in no time. I've got a really good feeling for you this cycle! :happydance:

What stims/dose are you on? I think you may have said already but I'm on my phone and can't scroll back!

I'm starting on 375 fostimon (not sure on spelling) last time I was on menopur. Hoping the change does the trick!


----------



## Pinkie3

Sorry I have realised in my last message I said I was still 'stimming' when I actually meant I was still 'down regging' Must be the drugs! 

I went for my baseline scan today, my lining is nice and thin and everything had shut down so I started stimming today. I will go in next Friday for another scan when hopefully there will be plenty of activity? I am using menopur again and unfortunately on the highest dose of 450.

I don't know much about the other drugs they use in the private clinics but lets hope the new stimulation works better for you. Bring on June :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hey Pinkie, I thought it seemed a long time stimming! Glad your baseline scan went well yesterday. Good luck with your stims, I was on 300 menopur last time, which didn't have much of an effect on me, I really think they should have upped it. I'm glad I'm on a higher dose this time. 

Have a good BH weekend xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Being on a higher dose is not the nicest thing to do but we'll do what we have to do to get those good eggs. I am glad they have upped your dosage if you didn't feel it was strong enough last time. I hope this helps you get a better number.

Have a good weekend too :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hey Pinkie, how are you? Hope your stims are going well and you have lots of lovely follicles starting to grow. Was your scan yesterday or next Friday?

I'm just waiting for AF to start now, then will start meds on CD21. AF is a week late, which was unheard of before my last IVF messed up my cycle. Really hoping it comes soon. So fustrating!!

Have a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Jaybo, how you doing? Why does our body always do this to us. The one time you want the AF to show her ugly face and she doesn't. Being hopeful but have you done a pregnancy test? 

I had my scan yesterday. I have 7 small follicles, one was at 11mm and the rest were under 10mm so not great BUT I am trying not to worry too much because both my previous cycles were the same and I had to stim for 14 days to get them to a good size. I have another scan on Monday and I know I will go again on Weds and my egg collection will be on the Friday. I know I am never going to get a high number of eggs but I just want one good fertilized egg to transfer that's all I am hoping and praying for. I have been wearing my mums necklace since the start of this cycle and I am really hoping she is looking down on me and will help me to get to this stage. 

Hope your having a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

So I had my second scan today and its not looking good. I am trying to stay positive but starting to lose all hope. Not much is happening, I am on day 12 of stims and I only have one follicle at 11mm and another at 13mm the few others I have are still under 10mm and just not growing. I think I had a junior doctor because she could not answer any of my questions and said to see where we are when I go back for another scan on Weds. I am pretty sure they need to be at least 18mm to do EC so I am dreading being told this cycle will be abandoned.

Anyway, I need some good news.... Jaybo, how are you getting on? 

Tass, you must be due soon?

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

So sorry your appointment didn't go as you hoped :hugs: :hugs: On my last cycle I only had three follicles that grew over 10mm so I know how you feel. Is this similar to your previous cycles or did have more follicles have then? I hope the others catch up for your appointment on Weds. Keeping everything crossed for you hon. Let us know how you get on. x

In good news, AF arrived yesterday. :witch: Yay! I did a couple of tests last week to be sure but I knew I wasn't pregnant, not least because of a serious lack of BD last month. DH even said 'if you are pregnant you've got a lot of explaining to do!!' So I'm counting down now till CD21 till I can start the crazy injections again. :wacko:

Tass hope all's going we'll with your final count down xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Jaybo, I am feeling a bit better today. I had a lot more activity at this stage on my previous two cycles, its making this one look pretty awful. I know its not over yet and I need to keep my hopes on the two that are growing. I always knew I would never get a high number of eggs but I just want one good embryo to transfer. Both me and DH were emotional last night but had a very long and tearful talk about what we are going to do if this cycle is a no go. It was a really good talk and I am feeling a bit more hopeful and confident about our future. Fingers crossed for tomorrow I will let you know how I get on. 

Yey for the witch :witch: lol. Keep yourself busy for the next 3 weeks so CD21 comes around quickly. I really hope this is a better cycle for you hun, I hate that anyone has to go through this so will be rooting for you. I know you are at Lister clinic this time around, I have read a couple of your post on other treads and seen your experience has been good so far. If this cycle doesn't happen for us we are planning on having a consultation there. Do you mind me asking how much a cycle is there?

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

Really glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today and that you and DH were able to talk it all through. Gosh nothing about this is easy is it. Sending you lots of virtual hugs :hugs: :hugs:

Yes I've just switched to the lister and I really like it there (so far!). The costs are quite variable depending on what tests/treatments you need. It's pay as you go so so far we've only paid for the consultation and a scan which has been a couple of hundred pounds.

I think in total it's probably going to be around £7k. Although I've read on other sites that people have ended up spending around 10k there. :wacko: Although, I think this may have been due to treatment for immune system problems, which can get expensive. There's a good breakdown of costs you can download here on their website https://www.ivf.org.uk/prices/

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. I really hope you get good news and you don't have to do anymore research on different clinics. :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Jaybo, how you doing? 

So I went for my last scan today and the two follicles had some growth one is now at 14mm and the other 20mm I still have a few more but they are all at 10mm. They still want to go ahead with the egg collection so I trigger tonight and collection is on Friday morning. I have mixed emotions, obviously I am disappointed I don't have more but then I am so relieved it wasn't abandoned and putting all my hopes on getting at least two mature eggs. As I keep saying I just want one good fertilized embryo that I can transfer. I am looking forward to an injection free day tomorrow. 

Thanks for the info on Lister, I was expecting it to be around those costs. It's sickening isn't it. But if they can get the job done then its all worth it. 

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

That's great that your two follicles have grown more and your going to go ahead with the cycle. I can understand why you would have mixed feelings, but it really does only take one! I hope you catch it this time. Good luck with the trigger tonight & egg collection on Friday. So exciting! :happydance:

I'm doing OK thanks. Just waiting now really (again!) luckily we're used to this waiting game eh!? I know the cost is just outrageous. I'm trying not to think about it too much!

Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow xx


----------



## Jaybo

Hey Pinkie, just popping in to say good luck with your egg collection this morning. Hope it all goes smoothly :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Jaybo. 

So I am home, EC went as smoothly as it could this morning and they managed to retrieve the two eggs. I have the long and agonising wait for the fertilization report tomorrow. If all is good I need to head back to the hospital to collect my steroids and clexane. There was no point in paying out for these if I have no egg to transfer. Send positive vibes to my two little ones. 

Hope all is ok with you and you're looking forward to the weekend. I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie, glad to hear all went well. Sending lots of positive vibes your way. I found this bit of the wait horrendous last time, hope you can get some sleep and try to take your mind of things a bit. I've still got a really good feeling for you. Hope you get a good fert report in the morning. Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Jaybo, we have one embryo :happydance: I am so relieved. The other one was still too immature. Obviously I would have loved them both to fertilized but I need to concentrate on this one. I need my mum to look down on me now and let this little embie continue to divide. I am booked in for transfer Monday lunchtime, I wont find out anymore until then, I will be so nervous. I started my progesterone pessaries, steroids and clexane injections today (no break for me!!) with my endo scratch there literally is nothing else I can do to try make this work. Then will come the horrendous two week wait!!! 

Thanks for cheering me on hun, I will be here rooting for you too :hugs: when is your day 21? 

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

That's fantastic news you have one special embryo still going strong! :happydance: I'm sure your Mum is keeping a watchful eye over you both. I hope all the different things you've tried this month do the trick. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

CD21 is the 21st - which is quite convenient to remember! Not long to go now. I'm away for work next week and then pick up my meds and see the nurse the following week and then we'll be ready to go. So nervous and excited. I don't feel nearly as prepared health wise or mentally as I did last time, which I'm really hoping doesn't have too much of a negative impact. :nope:

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Jaybo, I am terrified and cant wait to get to the hospital tomorrow to know that our embryo is ok and still going strong. I will let you know how it goes.

Sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy for the next couple of weeks before kicking off the cycle. Don't worry too much about not being so prepared, I really think there is only so much you can do. As long as you are eating fairly healthy, avoiding the bad stuff like alcohol and staying calm you are on the right track. Remember to keep visualising. Preparing your body for pregnancy. Do you have any hypnotherapy or relaxation vocals to listen to? One of my cycle buddies sent me a good one, if you would like it? If so, I will private message you and send it over. 

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hang in there Pinkie! Not long to wait now until you can get your little embaby back. I remember the agonising wait between EC and ET all too well. I think that's the bit I'm dreading doing most again this time. 

Last time the clinic said they'd only phone on the day of ET if it was to tell me not to come! :-( So, that morning I gave DH my phone because I couldn't bare the thought of it ringing! My mum rung to wish me luck and I heard it from the bedroom and had a full blown meltdown! :haha: The things we do eh!? Hope you're able to take your mind off it a bit tonight.

I've been doing okay with eating healthy but still have the odd glass of wine to keep me sane! :blush: Last time I gave up completely three months before our IVF so I'm feeling really guilty about that. Anyway now this weekend is out the way no more drinking until we've finished treatment. 

I tried listening to the IVF companion last time but didn't get on with it very well! Any suggestions you can send would be very welcome :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

I am PUPO :happydance::happydance:

Gosh that was so stressful, I was still awake at 3am this morning because I couldn't stop worrying. Felt so sick all morning and couldn't wait to get there. Once we were in the transfer room the embryologist told us that our one single embryo had made it to a top grader, I couldn't believe it, I burst into tears. A weel ago I honestly thought the cycle would get cancelled, then to only get one mature egg to it becoming a top grader was a little overwhelming. Apparently my lining looks really good and the transfer went well so now is just the dreaded TWW, my OTD will be 21st June. 

I can't believe your mum called you on ET day lol, bless her, her heart was in the right place. Tell her to send a text this time. ha.

Don't worry too much about the alcohol thing, I think everything in moderation, as long as you haven't been binge drinking and just enjoying a few social glasses of wine its fine. You need something to help you relax. 

I have sent you a PM if you want that fertility audio.

:flower:


----------



## TLK

Pinkie3 said:


> I am PUPO :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gosh that was so stressful, I was still awake at 3am this morning because I couldn't stop worrying. Felt so sick all morning and couldn't wait to get there. Once we were in the transfer room the embryologist told us that our one single embryo had made it to a top grader, I couldn't believe it, I burst into tears. A weel ago I honestly thought the cycle would get cancelled, then to only get one mature egg to it becoming a top grader was a little overwhelming. Apparently my lining looks really good and the transfer went well so now is just the dreaded TWW, my OTD will be 21st June.
> 
> I can't believe your mum called you on ET day lol, bless her, her heart was in the right place. Tell her to send a text this time. ha.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the alcohol thing, I think everything in moderation, as long as you haven't been binge drinking and just enjoying a few social glasses of wine its fine. You need something to help you relax.
> 
> I have sent you a PM if you want that fertility audio.
> 
> :flower:

Just stalking and wanted to wish you a big good luck. Sounds like this could be your cycle!


----------



## Jaybo

Wohooo!! Congratulations Pinkie on being pupo!! :happydance: :happydance: I've been checking in throughout the day to see how you got on but only finding a moment to reply now.

So happy that you have a topnotch embryo on board. Sounds like your body put all of it's energy into growing a perfect egg for you. Bring on the two week wait! 

Have you got any plans to keep you sane? Do you think you will test before the 21st? I'm so excited for you!

My mum's hilarious! We are very close, but I'm thinking of keeping a bit more of the details and dates to myself this time. It became a bit stressful when it came to OTD and I knew my parents were also sat at home waiting for news. Lol :haha:

Thanks for the PM - I'll reply now :flower:

Hi TLK :wave:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hello TLK :hi: thanks for your message.

Thanks Jaybo, honestly I cant believe it, I am still in shock. I know I still have a long way to go yet but its really given me so much more hope. I don't plan to test early, I am hoping I can hold out. No idea what I am going to do with myself for these two weeks, I am not working so planning to get some lunches with girls booked in, some walks in the sunshine and maybe some days out with the OH. Any tips to keep me sane please share.

I highly recommend keeping all the specific dates to yourself, a handful of people know we are doing this cycle and think we are still down regging. I have given them updates but that's about it. I have found it takes the pressure off and you can tell people when you're ready. My MIL doesn't even know we have done this cycle more for her sake because she gets herself into a right mess, she is desperate to be a grandma bless her.

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie, how are you getting on? Hope the tww isn't treating you too badly.

Sorry for lack of posts this week I've been away from work and it's been full on! Plus I was surrounded by loads of new mums who were also away from home and complaining about how much they missed their babies :dohh:

Thanks so much for your email. I'm looking forward to getting started with that this weekend and getting myself in the right frame of mind.

I was terrible on my tww last time, symptom spotting like mad and driving myself crazy. I tried to keep my mind of things with lots of books, movies and fruit! I took the whole time off from work, so I tried to get out everyday as well to keep myself moving. That's great that you've got some things booked in with friends to keep you busy.

I think I am going to keep all the dates to myself this time. It's difficult because I speak to my mum every day, so I guess will ask her in advance not to ask me about specifics this time.

Hope you have a good weekend. :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Jaybo, how are you? Did you have a good weekend? 

I spent mine with my sister and nephews, they live in London so it was nice to go back to my home town and get away for a few days. 

TWW hasn't been too bad so far, although I think this week is going to drag. I've been cramping since the day of transfer but I had cramps on my previous cycles too so I have no idea what is going on. I am just trying to stay positive and hopeful. I am so nervous about testing though, the thought actually turns my stomach. Talking of stomachs, mine is black and blue from the clexane injections honestly I have never seen anything like it. Thankfully they look worse than they feel. 

How are feeling about starting on Sunday?

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

I had a lovely weekend thanks! Lots of catching up with friends in the sunshine. Your weekend sounds lovely, it's nice that you had chance to have a bit of a break.

I'm glad your TWW is going ok. I've heard so many ladies say that cramping was a really good sign for them! Fingers crossed - I still have a really good feeling for you :hugs:

Those claxane injections sound horrible, glad they don't hurt too much! How long do you have do those for?

I'm feeling a real mixture of excitement and nerves about starting again on Sunday. Think I'll feel much better about it once I've got going and see how I respond to the meds. I went and picked up my meds today and had a chat with the nurse. They're so nice at this clinic it is making the whole experience a lot better than last time.

Good luck with testing. Are you still planning on holding off until Sunday?


----------



## Pinkie3

I am glad the experience at your clinic is so much better, at a time like this I think its really important. Nerves and excitement was exactly what I felt, once you start there will be a bit of relief that you are finally going at it again. Do they do anything extra or different than what you had on your previous cycle? More scans, blood tests etc? 

Not sure how long I am on these clexane injections, it will depend if I am pregnant or not. I wont miss doing these bad boys! I don't understand why they bruise so badly? 

Yes I am still planning on waiting until Sunday, each of my days so far have had a meaning (I am probably thinking into this far too much) and Sunday is Fathers Day so I really hope I can wish my OH a happy one with a bfp. Although I am starting to get a little impatient now so hope I don't cave in early. I have no idea how this cycle has gone, my previous ones I just knew deep down they hadn't worked but this time I am clueless. I just wish I had some symptoms, apart from some cramping I feel great, the OH is even telling me how well I look at the moment. I wish I felt sick, tired or had sore boobs, anything??

:flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

I've just been catching up on both of your updates & I'm soooo pleased things are moving again for you both!!!

This is all very exciting & I have literally everything crossed for you!

Pinkie, cramping is supposed to be a good sign, I had period type cramping on my successful cycles. The non symptoms can be good too, my friend who had IVF & had twin girls said she didn't feel pregnant at all until she was about 4 months gone!

It really only does take one, sending so much PMA your way.

Jaybo, I'm so pleased you're happier with your new clinic, I think that makes a lot of difference having more confidence with your cycle. Good luck starting the meds again, its like riding a bike though, bet you'll just jump straight back in!

We didn't tell anyone we were cycling this time & I do think this took a lot of pressure off us. I felt that I was carrying other peoples hopes in previous cycles & I just couldn't emotionally do this again, I just needed to get my head down & get on with it. Whatever works for you though, just remember to put yourselves first!

AFM, I have just over 7 weeks left, aaargh!! I've been working flat out, hence why I haven't been on here, to earn as much as I can now so I can take a few months off. I'm self employed so no maternity benefits :( It's not all bad though as I can work flexibly when bambino arrives.

Feeling pretty good but my body is starting to tell me to slow down now, got to that heavy waddle stage :winkwink: xx


----------



## Tass

Hi TLK :wave:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Tass, 

So lovely to hear from you.

Wow only 7 weeks, that's crazy. Time has really flown, do you know what you're having? Glad you have managed to save some money to spend some time at home with the new arrival. Definitely start taking it alittle easier now and get in some rest while you can. 

Thanks for your well wishes. Sunday is a big day for us both, Jaybo starts her cycle and its my OTD. Absolutely terrified. Things have been going well but yesterday I started spotting, had a little meltdown but feeling ok today as its stopped. I have no idea what is going on? I done a test this morning which I say was negative but the OH is convinced there was the faintest (I mean faintest) second line there. I am band from doing another test until Sunday now. I am a BFP virgin, never seen one in my life so I am happy to wait until then, if I get a second line I want it to be a deep dark one.

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Pinkie, Sunday is so close now!! How nice would that be to have a BDP on fathers day. Everything is still firmly crossed for you. My last OTD was valentines day, which would have been lovely too. Although tbh I'll take any day of any week for a BFP! :haha:

I really hope the spotting is a good sign. So many ladies on here spot before their BFP and if you didn't have it on your previous cycles I really think it means good news. So excited for your test on Sunday. I'm also a BFP virgin! I hope you're hanging in there this is a nerve wracking bit of the process! :kiss:

Hi Tass - lovely to hear from you. 7 weeks! Wow where has the time gone. That's a pain about the mat leave but working flexibly will be a real bonus once the baby is hear. Wishing you all the best for a healthy birth xx


----------



## Pinkie3

I just want to sleep for the rest of today so that Sunday can hurry up and come. I've had enough now, I need to know. I am still so 50/50 with this cycle, half of me is feeling really hopeful as this is the best chance we've ever had and my TWW has been different. But I've had so many disappointments over the years I just cant imagine seeing that positive sign. It was out of our hands two weeks ago so what will be will be. I will let you know how its goes, wish me luck - yikes. :wacko:

Good luck with starting your down regging tomorrow, I hope your first injection goes well. Like Tass said you'll be amazed at how familiar every is and you'll get straight back into it. :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Pinkie, it's so nearly Sunday!! You must be counting down the hours now. :happydance:

I have got everything super tightly crossed that you get a lovely BFP in the morning. Have you stopped spotting now? It sounds like this has been quite different to your previous cycles I have a positive feeling for good news tomorrow. Gosh it's so nerve-wracking!

Thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow. Can't wait now to hop on the roller coaster again!

Good luck tomorrow hon, I'll be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes and baby dust :dust: 

xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

We did it... I got a BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I am in complete shock today. After everything that has happened in the last 4 years, I can't believe we finally got pregnant. I know its such early days and we have a lot more hurdles yet but after such an awful cycle this feels like our little miracle. 

Thanks so much for cheering me, I honestly don't know what I would do without this site sometimes. 

Jaybo, its your turn next, go get it girl :dust:


----------



## Jaybo

Whooohoooo Pinkie :yipee::yipee:

Congratulations! You must be over the moon. I just knew this would be your cycle. :happydance: I've been stalking bnb all morning for your update lol

Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way. :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks hun, over the moon but a little dazed from it all. It doesn't feel real. 

I have to call the clinic tomorrow with my results and then will find out what I do from here? I am pretty sure they don't do blood tests and I just POAS. I have a lot of cheapies so sure I will be doing one every morning from now on. 

I am still cramping, feels just like AF is coming and I started spotting a little again today. I am trying not to think too much into it but I will mention it when I call the clinic tomorrow. 

I hope your first injection has gone well today and the AF shows up on time.

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

I can imagine it's going to take a while to sink in Pinkie! Just take each day as it comes. :hugs:

I hope all goes well with the clinic, if they aren't doing blood test then I guess they will book you in for a scan? Yes mention the spotting, but try not to worry - after three years reading ttc forums I can see it's completely normal for so many women! Although I hope it stops soon for peace of mind. Let me know how you get on.

AFM - first injection has been ticked off the list! So glad to be starting again. I really hope this is a lucky thread and all three of us get our take home babies. :dust:

I've started a journal for this cycle so just to get my thoughts down. Feel free to stalk as I ramble along to myself - link's in my signature! 

xx


----------



## Tass

Oh my goodness Pinkie that is so amazing!!!

Congratulations hun, that fantastic news!!! I'm so pleased for you :cloud9:

If your clinic works the same as mine then I didn't have to have a blood test, they booked me in for a scan at 8 weeks, you can technically see if it's one or two then (or more) then as well, so exciting!

Cramping is normal, it scared me a bit too but I had it quite a lot, certainly for the first few weeks, the clinic told me it was just the baby snuggling in & getting comfy so they're a good sign.

Jaybo, so glad your new journey has begun & the injection went well, I have everything crossed for you. One tip that I was given, not sure if it worked or if coincidence, but to drink plenty. It lowers the chances of OHSS & apparently embryos are happier in a well hydrated place. Like I said not sure how true that is but can't hurt anyway!

Ooooo this is so exciting, would be amazing for all of us to have lovely success stories, so pleased for you both xxxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Tass.

Yes the cramping keeps scaring me a bit I feel like the AF is going to come. I am still spotting but its only light and brown (sorry TMI) so trying not to worry. My nurse said its very common in early pregnancy but if I am worried to call them. I am just trying to take it easy. I did test again this morning and it was still positive so that is giving me peace of mind. 

I am booked in for an internal scan on 13th July which will be a 7 week scan. I've been to collect more progesterone pessaries, steroids and clexane injections and I continue to take them, if all looks ok at the scan I will get some more and start weaning off and then I get transferred to my GP. Gosh, I hope this little bean is going to stick around. Its all a bit surreal at the moment. 

Yey for the first injection Jaybo, I am pleased to hear that you are glad about starting again. I agree with Tass about drinking plenty, I have no idea if this is a coincidence with me but I have been drinking so much but that's because I have been ridiculously thirsty. I am definitely coming over to check out your journal, I only discovered these recently. I will be cheering on your BFP, I can't wait!! :dust:


----------



## Tass

Yes I remember feeling that AF was going to show any minute! I was always told that spotting was fine, as long as its not bright red new blood then not to worry.

Take it easy now chick & look after yourself. Not long to go for your scan, very exciting!!

Jaybo, hope you're feeling OK?xx


----------



## Jaybo

Morning ladies,

Pinkie that's fantastic news you're still getting BFPs and you're booked in for a scan. Hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you. Do you have any other symptoms, or is it still too early? Just curious for future symptom spotting! :haha:

Hi Tass I hope all is going well. Thanks for the tips. I'm drinking gallons of water this time, and cut out all the dehydrating type drinks (caffeine/alcohol etc). It feels a bit easier now it's warmer here. I found it a bit of a struggle in Jan! My RE recommended drink lots of water a two large glasses of milk a day, so I need the loo every 5 mins!

Hope you both have a good week :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

No other symptons unfortunately Jaybo. Apart from feeling really thirsty and cramping like mad since day one that's been it. Oh and apart from the spotting I had 9dpt. I literally have nothing, not even a twinge in my boobs. I feel great, better than I have done for ages. It's a little worrying to be honest I just want to feel a little sick or something? My spotting got a little heavier last night and still happening today, its not helping my stress levels!! I called and spoke with a nurse today, she didn't tell me anything I didn't already know, its a good sign or a bad sign we have to let nature take its course. She spoke with my doctor and he has advised me to stop taking my clexane injections. I am not taking them for any clinical reason it was to try anything to help with implantation but apparently they can cause bleeding so I am hoping by tomorrow this would have stopped. I done another test this morning and its still positive so that is keeping me a little sane, although there is a visible line its not as punchy as I would hope, so I am hoping it starts to get darker (I have been using different tests which I am sure doesn't help). If by next week I am still spotting and still getting positives they are going to bring me in a week early for a scan. No idea what my body is doing?? :wacko:

How are you getting on? Are your periods pretty regular, so you have an idea of when you're due and can start stimming? 

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

I think it's really normal not to have any symptoms this early on Pinkie, so try not to worry. That was the reason I was asking actually as I remember in the early days when we started TTC lots of the ladies on the other threads would talk about feeling nauseous 1DPO :haha: yet it seems to be the case that those type of symptoms don't kick in until much later for most people.

I have heard about the claxane injections causing spotting. I hope it stops soon - hang in there :hugs:

I'm doing ok thanks. Feeling a bit more positive about everything and just plodding on with the injections. AF is usually really regular at 30 days but has been off since our ICSI in Jan. Last month I was a week late, which I really hope doesn't happen during this cycle. Otherwise AF should come around the 1st and then if everything is all quiet at my baseline scan I'll start stimming. My biggest worry is that I'll respond even worse to the new stimming drug that I'm on, but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. :coffee:


----------



## Jaybo

Tass hope you're doing ok lovely! Not long left at all now. Have you finished up working yet? :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

I think we can drive ourselves crazy with all the symptom spotting. I also think everyone is different, lots of women say 'they just knew' I was hopeful but I had no idea. 

The spotting is on and off, I don't think these progesterone pessaries are helping because they leak so these mixed with my spotting makes it feel heavier. So, I done a clearblue digital test this morning and it came up with the word 'pregnant' so that was reassuring after some of the faint positives. Gosh does the worrying ever stop? 

Responding to the stims was my biggest fear, its so hard but please remember you only need one. I am a prime example of that. How long did you have to stim for last time?

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie,

How are you? I hope the spotting has lessened a bit. That's great that you got a BFP on a digi! :happydance: you must have been so excited to see that elusive word come up! But no, I don't think the worrying will stop until you have you're baby in your arms...let the nine month wait begin! :winkwink:

I know I won't get many eggs all I want is at least one good one. This thread is a reminder that you don't need many eggs to make a baby! :thumbup:

Last time I stimmed for 10 days. But it's the same old NHS story where I felt it didn't matter how I was responding, they didn't change my medication levels and seemed set on triggering at day 10 regardless. I hope a more flexible approach will work better for me.

:flower:


----------



## Tass

Hi Ladies,

How you both doing? Hope you both had a good weekend.

Pinkie, I really wouldn't worry about not feeling any symptoms yet, everyone is different & responds to pregnancy in a different way, as long as you're still seeing pregnant that's all that matters. I'm sure something will kick in over the next few weeks, take care & enjoy every minute.

Pinkie, glad you're feeling more positive, my periods were the same with all the medication & I actually had a cycle during injections. They had to give me different additional medication to bring on the extra bleed that they needed & also an extra week of injections to make up for up. I'm not surprised though, nothing is ever straightforward with me :)

I'm having to slow right down with work, just sitting down admin only jobs now. I'm really struggling with my back so can't do the driving etc. I really can't complain though as have been really lucky up til now, would just love a decent pain free sleep but as long as baby is OK I'll put up with anything xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I hope you're both doing well. I haven't been on here for a few days as I was away for a long weekend at my brothers wedding. It was very difficult keeping our little secret but I think I got away with people believing I had some gin in the tonic water I was drinking. 

My spotting/bleeding has finally stopped, whoop! I think I was pushing my pessaries up too far and it was irritating my cervix, I started to put them in lightly a few days ago and since then the bleeding has stopped. I done another digital test again this morning (I didn't want to do it while I was away incase it was bad news, it would have ruined the big day) and thankfully it still comes up pregnant, phew, with all the bleeding I just wanted to make sure. I am not doing anymore tests now, I found it quite stressful doing one each morning I would get really anxious. My first scan is in two weeks so I am going to try be good and hold out until then. Still no symptons but I am just going to be thankful as I am sure that will not last. 

Jaybo, I am sorry the NHS didn't change up your meds while you were stimming. I have no doubt that your new clinic will be monitoring you very closely and will adjust your meds according to your growth to get you the best eggs possible. On all my cycles I had to stim for 14 days on 450 to get my follicles to a mature size. And you are right, this thread definitely reminds us we only need one good egg to make a baby :thumbup: I hope you are getting on ok with the injections. 

Hi Tass, I am pleased to hear you've had a good pregnancy and I am not surprised you are starting to struggle a little, you are almost ready to drop. It's going to be a very warm week so drink plenty of water and keep those feet up, I am sure you deserve it. 

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies!

Pinkie, I'm pleased to hear the spotting has stopped. I've heard others talking about the pessaries causing spotting. It sounds like a good idea to stop testing now, although I can imagine the temptation is to test everyday for the next nine months! Not too long left until your first scan now.

Tass glad to hear you're starting to slow down now! It must be extra difficult in this heat. I bet you're counting down the days.

As for me AF has arrived and I have my baseline scan next week and then hopefully I can start stimming! :happydance: It all feels like it's moving along very quickly now. :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, it's all over for me unfortunately :cry:

I went for a scan at the hospital this morning and I had a chemical, there was nothing there. Why I was still getting positive tests a week later I have no idea. I just didn't feel the slightest bit pregnant and was starting to worry so I took another digital this morning and it said 'not pregnant'. I called the hospital and they told me to go straight in. 

I feel a bit numb about it all! I am also feeling alittle angry that I had to wait so long to find this out, I have gone more than two weeks thinking I was pregnant when I wasn't, its really unfair. After the TWW they should do blood tests to check my HCG levels so I knew where I stood. 

The DH was away on business last night so he has no idea yet, I am dreading him coming home. I need to make some decisions about what we do from here, I don't think my body is cut out to have a baby. I might have to look at other options. 

I wish I had better news for you.

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Oh Pinkie I'm so so sorry to read this. There are no words to say that can make this any better. It's heartbreaking and so unfair. :cry: I'm sorry to hear that DH isn't there with you at the moment too.Sending you the hugest hugs through the internet :hugs: :hugs: 

I agree I don't know why beta tests aren't standard practice in the UK it makes no sense. I know it's difficult but try not to think about decisions and what next at the moment. You just need some time grieve and talk with DH before you even try to make sense of all of this. Do you have a follow-up appointment booked at the clinic?

I'm here if you need Pinkie, feel free to PM or email me if you want to chat :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tass

Oh Pinkie, I am so so sorry, can only imagine what you are going through right now :cry:

I'm sorry you had to go to the scan without your husband as well, I hope you were able to give each other some kid of comfort last night as well.

Jaybo is right, take some time to gather your thoughts & grieve before you try & make any decisions. It's so unfair, I really wish there was something I could say to make this easier for you.

I'll be thinking of you & sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take care honey xxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you for your kind words ladies, as you both unfortunately know the infertility road is a cruel painful one but I am glad I have you lovelies on here to talk to that fully understand. :hugs:

I am doing better today, my DH isn't unfortunately. I've had a bit more time to get my head around things. I knew something wasn't right on Monday and when my DH left for business on Tuesday I done some tests when they were negative I knew it was over and the scan yesterday confirmed it. I felt more emotional yesterday having to tell my DH that there was no baby, it was his face that broke my heart. I love him so very much and all we want is to make each other happy. Seeing the devastation is horrible but we are very lucky to have each other and no matter what happens we will never let this break us. 

Ok done with the soppy stuff. We both hardly slept last night, we were up talking for hours. I know it sounds a little too soon but I am done with sitting around waiting for things to happen. On each cycle we've taken breaks, its meant that I got a bit of a life back but then I lose it again when we cycle, I don't want to waste another 6 months thinking about what we are going to do I just want to get on with it. I am going to be 36 this year I was suppose to already have a couple of kids so I want to keep going. 

I am thinking about egg donor, we have discussed this in a bit of detail before but I wanted to give mine one last chance. I don't think my eggs are good enough. I haven't had my FSH tested for a couple of years but my periods are getting lighter and lighter and I have no doubt my quality is getting worse. This cycle proved it, I struggled to get one egg, I know the egg we got amazingly became a top grade embryo but we don't know the anything about the genetics or if it had any abnormalities, which apparently is the main reason for implantation failure. Unfortunately I never get enough embryos to have these tests, I just have to transfer whatever I have. The fact I have now had 4 good embryos transferred and our best one with all the help of implantation procedures and meds suggests to me that they are just not good enough. 

I have been doing a lot of reading about going to Greece for egg donor cycles, the reviews have been nothing but positive. It's half the price of the UK and the donors are matched really quickly plus due to the Greek laws they remain anonymous. I am going to do a lot more research into it but if I can experience a pregnancy and have a part of my DH genes grow inside me to give us the family we crave for I think I would do it. 

Sorry this has become a LONG message, I got a bit carried away.

Thanks for all your support during this cycle. I will be staying on here to continue watching you through your jounery and pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Pinkie, I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better. Sorry to hear DH is struggling - I think it's really difficult for our guys sometimes as in someways they are just helpless observers to all of the turmoil of IVF. It's so hard to see them heartbroken at the same time. :hugs:

It sounds like you are feeling ready to start thinking about what you want to do next, and you have to go with your heart and how you feel. There are so many ladies on here that I have read have had wonderful experiences with donor eggs, and it gives them their much longed for family. DH and I started to talk about DE treatment after our last cycle when we realised that my body dosen't really respond very well to the IVF treatment. I hope that one of the ladies that have been through DE treatment can give you some advice. I think there is a DE thread you could join if you do a search on bnb.

The other option I was looking into was natural/mild IVF, where they use minimal medication and aim for one or two good eggs. I do wonder how much all the meds fries our eggs and if we are only getting a few eggs anyway then why not try a more natural approach and hope for better quality embryo? Although I don't know if the meds can interfere with the genetic or chromosomal structure of the eggs, so if that is the issue then this approach may not be the solution. The clinic I was looking at was create fertility if you're interested.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with the next steps in your journey hon. Let us know how you are getting on xxx


----------



## Tass

Pinkie I'm glad you're getting your head around everything & I hope your hubby just needs a bit of time to do the same. We all know how long this road is & what a hard journey it is. I had the same mind set as you when our first ICSI failed, I just felt I had to get straight back in & try another. I think I felt like I was losing control if I didn't so I totally understand your thought process.

The DE in Greece sounds very positive & definitely worth further investigation. I really hope you find the right path that works for you both. Keep going hun, its amazing where we find the strength from sometimes!!

Jaybo, I hope your OK too & your coping with the injections etc xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for your support ladies. 

Jaybo., thanks for the details on the Create clinic i will have a look into that. 

I am planning on making contact with an English fertility nurse who coordinate the cycles for a few clinics in Greece so hopefully I will get some more information. I will keep you posted. 

Tass, hope you're coping ok in this warm weather

Jaybo hope things are still going well 

X


----------



## Tass

That sounds promising Pinkie, I hope you'll get some positive feedback.

I think it's great to explore all options so at least you can make an informed decision for you to move forward.

I'm fine thank you, can't believe it was so lovely last week with me pretty much hibernating to lashing rain this week! The great British summertime eh lol!!

Take care hun :flower:

Hope you doing well Jaybo xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

We got in touch with the fertility nurse and she has provided us with a lot of information on a few clinics. We have narrowed it down to 3 so will look further into these, although my gut is swaying towards one of them so we will see. 

I have booked to go to Spain with my sister and two nephews in August so I am hoping to chill out for a week and get started when we get back. With minimal waiting times I hope to cycle in Oct time.

Hope you are both getting on ok? Tass, please let us know once you have given birth. Good luck.

BTW, after 2 years I finally started a journal if you want to follow along? Its nice to now have somewhere to write down all my feelings while going through these next steps.

:flower:


----------



## Tass

Pinkie, that sounds great that you're narrowing clinics down & it's brilliant that's there not much of a waiting time. 

How does the cycle work with a donor egg, does it follow your natural cycle or will you need medication to control? I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

A holiday in the sun sounds like heaven! I can imagine the tapas now!! It be lovely to get away from the day to day things as well & have a complete break, try & relax as much as possible & build your energy levels back up (and have some sangria for me too please as well).

We're hoping to go away next May if possible, have been looking at Ibiza but for this year it's UK holidays only, please please let us have some decent sunshine over the holidays!! 

Take care hun xx


----------



## Tass

P.S. I'll jump onto your journal too for a stalk xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Tass, you're in luck we're suppose to be having a warm sunny August so hopefully your UK holiday will be kind to you. And I love Ibiza, its so beautiful over there. We wanted to head back this year but I don't think that's going to happen unfortunately, we'll have to make the most of where we go for our cycle. 

I am not 100% sure how DE cycles work. I am pretty sure it will be medicated because I'll need to make sure I am working with the donors cycle. From what I have read I will need to shut my system down and then build my lining up for transfer. Once we have decided on the clinic we'll then make contact with the nurse who will go through the finer details with us.

We still haven't decided there are so many things to think about :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## Jaybo

Hi lovely ladies,

Sorry I haven't been posting much. I started a journal too so have been adding updates over in that section - I'm rubbish at posting on multiple threads - but I've been lurking and stalking!

Tass you must be ready to drop now! Hope you're feeling ok. So excited for you. Let us know when you give birth. 

Pinkie a holiday in Spain sounds just the ticket. Hope your research into DE is going well - I posted in your journal. :hugs:

I had my EC yesterday which went well and now I'm nervously waiting for a call from the clinic on how my eggs (hopefully embryos now) are doing. I've posted a fuller update in my journal if your interested to pop over! :flower:


----------

